# Updated 29g planted tank



## steviepc7 (Jan 23, 2010)

Here are some updated shots of my 29 gallon tank. Planted with java moss, java fern, water sprite and some unknown plant. Maybe you guys can help me out with that.

This is about a week after I put in the water sprite









This is it now

























I have never seen an Albino this white before. My others before him have all been more orange.








Here is my Ram. Can anyone tell my the type of ram he is?








What is the plant directly behind him?









Thanks for looking


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks like a type of val?(the plant)
The ram though not sure.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

looks good.. cant help you with the ID tho


----------



## steviepc7 (Jan 23, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> Looks like a type of val?(the plant)
> The ram though not sure.


hmmm good eye. It does look similar


----------

